# clutch?



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

what is the all around best clutch to purchase for an 86 turbo 5 speed? i will need one to hold at high hp and torque so if anyone can steer me in the right dirrection it would be nice.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Exedy makes a good one... Also ACT.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.amzperformance.com/z31/?...c7&PHPSESSID=c1811b12ed5e414f02ba698cadb07631

When you say high amounts of HP and TQ what kind of numbers do you mean?

If over 300whp I would say screw the Exedy and ACT and get one of the beefier clutches in the link I provided.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The Exedy holds quite a bit, should hold over 300 Hp. The stock one was holding about 260-275 Hp in my car, so the Exedy should be adequate for his application, unless he's pretty far along in mods. BTW, I'm selling an Exedy setup.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

well i am not that far along yet with the modifications of my car but i am slowly trying to get it to very high hp levels for show one day so i am going to need a clutch to hold atleast 600 hp. i know it is going to cost time and most of all money so i thought i better purchase a clutch for my future set up and not for what i have now...


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> well i am not that far along yet with the modifications of my car but i am slowly trying to get it to very high hp levels for show one day so i am going to need a clutch to hold atleast 600 hp. i know it is going to cost time and most of all money so i thought i better purchase a clutch for my future set up and not for what i have now...


A clutch that you are looking to hold 600hp will be murder on the street. Look for Spec 3, or there are some fancy and $$$ kevlar clutches that will hold tons of HP and won't have a much more difficult engagement than stock.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

so ther is nothing at a reasonable price?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> so ther is nothing at a reasonable price?


Not at the HP level you are looking for. And likely not for that transmission. You'd have to swap in the later (87-89) FS5R30A trans, which also came in the TT model, and for which higher powered clutches are made for. You'll have to swap transmissions anyway, the BW T5 can handle about 1/2 the Hp you are looking to put out. You can get one built up, but the FS5R30A would be cheaper and probably more reliable in the long run, and you'll have more clutch choices.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i was just looking around and i was wondering how much torque would an engine produce at just 500 hp?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> i was just looking around and i was wondering how much torque would an engine produce at just 500 hp?


The VG30 is such an engine where the torque exceeds the HP for quite a ways up into the high powered ranges. Even at the 500 Hp level, torque figures will also be very close to that number. I wouldn't hesitate to say that at 500 Hp, torque would exceed 450-475 lbs. There are guys here at that level, maybe we can get them to post in here......


----------

